# pic request for 90's and older stuff still going strong what ya got ?



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

just looking for some diffrent stuff. whats in your garage/parking spot thats 90's and older only. i want to see some old work horse's .

to start off i will post a pic of my 78k30 with 8ft fisher speedcaster.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I say my truck is oldest and still run great. It have 327,200 miles. keep mind it real but when we got this it seem preview owner replace body and paint to cover green which is original color. bed on this not original because it aftermarket and already rust quick than cab.

transmission on this is bad but still shift it hard to get in gear. I use this for personal and scrap from school. Last time I put 3,000 of junk engines on that it work great. And gross was 12,000K with trailer that have junk 89 F150.

I say this is best truck I have work truck. Now I bought 93 F350 so I can restore and keep this forever.

when got this last year









This was in May 2008. Girl in 2008 Jeep lardon decide drive on middle lane on road which not for cruise just for turn she didn't she drove at 40 mph. I can't see her until i moving several feet sudden bam. I went 5 mph. Well good thing her jeep is 2 week old it junk engine went in cab.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

That sux man!! Very nice truck!!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*1995 F450*

I bought this last year for a salt truck & it is a beast. I usualy haul 4 skids & it just starts to ride good. I use it in the summer in the excavating business since it has a dump bed.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I think I might take the cake for "old stuff" in this thread

1951 Dodge M37 Military, 5.88 Gears, 4wd Hi/Low, Whelen Strobes, Cab Heater, Complete Fisher 7.5 Plow built by Fisher way back in the day specifically for this truck.

The carb needs a rebuild, I have to keep it a little choked to keep running, and just this summer the clutch has frozen up, which I might be able to break free or it needs a new one.

This thing has pulled my 03 F-350 out from being stuck like it was pulling a baby carriage behind it, it will walk away with anything if it has traction and can often do it just at idle.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Doakster;579367 said:


> I think I might take the cake for "old stuff" in this thread
> 
> 1951 Dodge M37 Military, 5.88 Gears, 4wd Hi/Low, Whelen Strobes, Cab Heater, Complete Fisher 7.5 Plow built by Fisher way back in the day specifically for this truck.
> 
> ...


Dude, that is sweet!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice trucks guys......sorry to hear about ur truck mill!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

this is the only pic i have of the old girl. guess the ground was a little too wet  86 K20 with the 6.2 diesel


----------



## adino1954 (Jan 30, 2006)

1990 ford with fisher plow


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

1990 & 1992 Chevy 1-tons, both with over 200,000 miles, both still going strong,....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome M37!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice trucks Alaska boss.....i always love ur set-up!


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

stroker79;579884 said:


> Awesome M37!!!


I sure gets some attention


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

everyone has been my old '91 lol but here she is anyway


----------



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

Im still wracked with depression that 06hdboss got rid of his 6.2 diesel. but besides that, its good to see everyone using older trucks, i have a 94 f150 with 130k that i love, theres no plow on it at the moment, it was sold when i baught it, but when i get one ill make sure to post it here


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JDFireFord64;580429 said:


> Im still wracked with depression that 06hdboss got rid of his 6.2 diesel. but besides that, its good to see everyone using older trucks, i have a 94 f150 with 130k that i love, theres no plow on it at the moment, it was sold when i baught it, but when i get one ill make sure to post it here


glad to see you on here jono.  welcome aboard


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just sold this yesterday. 1984 Chev K10, 305 V8, Auto, 4X4, Fisher 7.5'










I sold it because I just purchased a 2008 Dodge Quad Cab Hemi, no plow yet, still doing research on which one to buy.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

My 48 power wagom ..
I had a plow on her for a few years.

and the 74, power wagon


----------



## Austin Machine (Feb 4, 2006)

Here are a few pictures I took last week of my '60 Walter Snowfighter & '46 Jeep CJ2A . I had to run my Walter out of my storage building for a few minutes to get something that was parked behind it. There's also shots of the Walter and the jeep last winter, playing around in the snow. Chip

Also here's a link to a couple of short Walter plowing videos when we were messing around with our little camera last winter. Shows the old brute in action. The last one in particular, vid 3, was shot late in the winter when we already had a massive amount of snow on the ground and got hit with another two footer.

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=csaustin88


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

So where in Maine do you run the walter? Looks like just personal use? I'm curious being from Maine myself. That's a nice farm you have by the way.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

nice 60 Walter Snowfighter

what engine it diesel? cummin or Detroit?


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

They are 89, 87, and 85 in order....I just added an 88 fuel injected long wheel base so I should have pics of that soon


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS I LIKE THE OLDIES SO HERE IS A FEW OF THE FLEET AGAIN*


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

How do you find reliable drivers for all of those trucks?


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

A few more....


----------



## Austin Machine (Feb 4, 2006)

Milwaukee;584187 said:


> nice 60 Walter Snowfighter
> 
> what engine it diesel? cummin or Detroit?


My Walter is a ACBS model and is powered by a 220 Cummins engine


----------



## Austin Machine (Feb 4, 2006)

Doakster;584179 said:


> So where in Maine do you run the walter? Looks like just personal use? I'm curious being from Maine myself. That's a nice farm you have by the way.


Thanks for the kind words about our farm, you are correct I use the Walter on the farm roads, I have a few smaller 3/4 & 1 tons 4x4 with plows & a loader that we use also but I prefer to run the Walter most of the time because it is so big & rugged I can just idle in second & third gear and move a huge amount of snow any where I want it with no problems, where with one of the smaller trucks I would be working them much harder and breaking stuff. I do the roads with the Walter & clean up around the yards with the loader most of the time. That way I can keep stuff pushed back so we have room to maneuver when we get big snow like last year. And the old Walter is really fun to run.... really really fun ! If you gotta plow snow you may as well have fun doing it ! We are in Sanford , right on the Sanford /Alfred line , where are you ? Here is the web site for the farm wwwluckycloverstables.com And my machine shop is wwwaustinmachine.com


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Austin Machine;584559 said:


> Thanks for the kind words about our farm, you are correct I use the Walter on the farm roads, I have a few smaller 3/4 & 1 tons 4x4 with plows & a loader that we use also but I prefer to run the Walter most of the time because it is so big & rugged I can just idle in second & third gear and move a huge amount of snow any where I want it with no problems, where with one of the smaller trucks I would be working them much harder and breaking stuff. I do the roads with the Walter & clean up around the yards with the loader most of the time. That way I can keep stuff pushed back so we have room to maneuver when we get big snow like last year. And the old Walter is really fun to run.... really really fun ! If you gotta plow snow you may as well have fun doing it ! We are in Sanford , right on the Sanford /Alfred line , where are you ? Here is the web site for the farm wwwluckycloverstables.com And my machine shop is wwwaustinmachine.com


I'm located in Augusta. I fished around the websites a little and I got to say I was pretty impressed with the farm and the machine shop. The next time I need some machine work done I know who to go to. The orange jeep is pretty impressive too. Quick question, have you ever built a front mount winch bumper that will tuck a winch away enough so you can still run a plow on the front? I've been contemplating building one myself for my F-350 but I still think it would be hard to get enough clearance with a 12.5k winch.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

85 Chev, Still goes, but has been moved to backup truck status, so doesn't get out as much as it once did.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i mostly do Lighting installs my self. but here are few of my friends/cutomers rigs

New image Landscaping Middlefiled ct
This is the 89 that got repainted last fall
For Lights 
Whelen 9000 4 strobe,Par36 TIR 6 LED Rear and hide a Ways in the Plow lights 
And a Motorola Maratrac 100Watts on VHF Hight band

















The 95 Blazer was picked up to replace a 82 Bronco.
whelen Hide a way in front,Dash Miser remote heads in rear window running off a ups64LXA and Mag mount 800 series Strobe and a Motorola Spectra on VHF










Vid of it all light up http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/kitn1mcc/New Image/?action=view&current=100_0464.flv

i am member of middletown Emergency management here is our plow rig









more here http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/kitn1mcc/?start=0


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my old plow truck. day in and day out I see the truck around and I feel so bad that I sold it. was such a great running and looking truck. 1996 gmc sierra sle with a very powerful 5.7 under the hood. inside was mint looked brand new and I just went thru the truck to fix some minor rust. I see the guy around and since I sold it last year in october with 113k on it. it now has 161k on it. I told the guy if you ever want to sell the thing please let me know.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

bought this one Saturday............454 4x4 Auto one owner Beat to death and back!!! will have a 8 foot box on it and probably a plow too


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

here is the OTHER side LOL took the bed off before i got it off of the trailer!!!


----------



## Austin Machine (Feb 4, 2006)

Doakster;584723 said:


> I'm located in Augusta. I fished around the websites a little and I got to say I was pretty impressed with the farm and the machine shop. The next time I need some machine work done I know who to go to. The orange jeep is pretty impressive too. Quick question, have you ever built a front mount winch bumper that will tuck a winch away enough so you can still run a plow on the front? I've been contemplating building one myself for my F-350 but I still think it would be hard to get enough clearance with a 12.5k winch.


 About your winch install, I have done some of those winch bumper /plow frame combos on the older 70's & 80's trucks back in the day. They worked out pretty slick for the customers. 
The older non minute mount fisher plow frames were standard back then and fairly easy to modify. Newer trucks have things like air bags on the front that maybe a concern. The best snow plowing /winch modification I have ever done & is still my favorite is a custom rear bumper w/a rear mount winch. 9.9 times out of 10 when your stuck plowing you need to pull your self backwards to get out. A winch in the back is the ultimate cheater tool when you are fetched up. I built a bunch of them for a while , mostly with a electric 8000 lb winch. The bonus to the rear mount winch is if you have a car trailer you always have a winch to help you load stuff on your trailer.
I built a monster for myself on my '86 (when it was new) GMC mutant 1ton w/a 20000 lb Braden hydraulic drive via a Cessna gear pump belt drive set up under the hood . The winch hydraulics also runs the 9 ft Fisher plow . I still have it, in very good condition . I always plowed my yard with it but didn't drive it on the roads in the winter so it isn't rusty \.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Jay brown

is 454 in that truck get 4 mpg? I can't image how much it would use gas to plow.

I say nice shape but have you thought put gm 6.2L diesel or cummin 5.9L

What color you would paint that?

I do like those truck but my friend used to have one I say something with rear suspension or tires it ride very rough than Ford. I look at suspension it stock but that tires they are big than stock tires.


What plow you will fit that? V plow?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Milwaukee;585464 said:


> Jay brown
> 
> is 454 in that truck get 4 mpg? I can't image how much it would use gas to plow.
> 
> ...


i'll keep the 454 in it as we will only put about 300-400 miles on it per year. as for the plow, i would like a Meyer C8 or C8.5 or a CP....i'll paint her red sometime.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the old trusty 150 short box


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice truck for age. did you paint that plow? what color? safety yellow? It look very bright than yellow.

engine 302? 

Do you use this all time or just winter?

Did you paint black?


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

*Okay i'm in too*

Well I bought her this year 1994 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

plow was just painted safety yellow,yes a mildly built 302, yes I drive it all year long, No that is original paint.



Milwaukee;585487 said:


> Nice truck for age. did you paint that plow? what color? safety yellow? It look very bright than yellow.
> 
> engine 302?
> 
> ...


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

another oldie but goodie 78 jeep

the bar is from 1978 the power supply was shot removed that and installed used 6 conducter strobe cable and one new uni tube and one that came from 1976 that still worked and new leneses


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

1991 F250 
7.5ft western
351W


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

reminds me of mine stock...


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

here is a 64 IHC that i use a least one a week for the last 12 years....i probably hauled 1000 loads of shingles with it...it is the best truck i have ever owned....powered by a 345 with a 4 and 2............. oops forgot the photo


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

her it is.........


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Here's my 1980 F250!


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

'88 Silverado w/186,xxx miles, it'll fall apart (rust) before it stops running.wesport


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a couple of the trucks I've owned over the past few winters.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

And the newest addition:


----------

